#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ruckus Wireless >  >  Onde encontro Ruckus no Brasil?

## hotel

Ola Pessoal.

Atualmente utilizo UNIFI em alguns Hotéis da rede e estou testando os MK751G em um hotel novo em POA, mas estou interessado em conhecer e testar os equipamentos Ruckus, alguém sabe onde encontro estes equipamentos no Brasil?

----------


## andrecaleiros

Amigo boa noite.
Ligue e fale com o Carlos. Diga que foi Andre Caleiros quem indicou.
Ótimo profissional.

http://www.datarepair.com.br/

Abs

----------


## hotel

Valeu! muito Obrigado.

----------


## ernanirocha

Conheço uma revenda certificada e autorizada, a www.att-sistemax.com.br
Se precisar de site survey, procura a www.1tag.com.br eles trabalham com a ferramenta da EKAHAU SITE SURVEY, referência mundial para site survey.

----------

